
Subverting Elm packaging for fun and profit - rstarast
https://vllmrt.net/spam/subverting-elm.html
======
rstarast
I saw this on the elm subreddit the other day and thought it was a neat hack.
Seems to have been moderated in the meantime. :/

[https://www.reddit.com/r/elm/comments/e9y9ia/subverting_elm_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/elm/comments/e9y9ia/subverting_elm_packaging_for_fun_and_profit/)

